# ¡¡4000 para la Hormiguita!!



## aceituna

*Estatutos del Club de fans de Antpax:*

*CAPÍTULO I: CONSTITUCIÓN Y FINES DE LA ASOCIACIÓN*
*Artículo 1º*
Con la denominación de *Club de fans de Antpax* se constituye una Asociación "cultural" que se acoge a lo dispuesto en alguna Ley Orgánica o Real Decreto, careciendo de ánimo de lucro.
*Artículo 2º*
La existencia de esta asociación tiene como fines:
a) Promoción, apoyo y admiración del forero *Antpax* (también conocido como Hormiguita, Ant, Anti).
b) Fomentar el buen humor, la charla _off-topic_ y el consumo de cerveza (y bebidas blancas).
c) Para el cumplimiento de esta finalidad, la Asociación organizará periódicos actos culturales (también conocidos como "_irse de cañas_").
*Artículo 3º*
El domicilio social se establece en Wordreference Formus.
*Artículo 4º*
Esta Asociación tendrá ámbito internacional y multilingüe.

*CAPÍTULO II: DE LOS MIEMBROS DE LA ASOCIACIÓN. SUS DERECHOS Y OBLIGACIONES.*
*Artículo 5º*
Podrán formar parte de la Asociación todos los forer_arroba_s amigüitos de *Antpax*.
*Artículo 6º*
Los socios de la Asociación tienen derecho a:
a) Asistir a las reuniones cerveceras de la Asociación.
b) Recibir un pin con el lema "*¡Viva Ant!*".
*Artículo 7º*
Los deberes de los socios de la Asociación son:
a) Hacer como mínimo una aportación valiosa en cada hilo abierto por *Antpax*.
b) Hablar de fútbol únicamente cuando el Madrid haya ganado.
c) No escandalizarse ante tacos y palabras malsonantes.
*Artículo 8º*
Es causa automática de baja de la Asociación:
a) No estar de acuerdo con la opinión de *Antpax*.

*CAPÍTULO III: DE LA JUNTA DIRECTIVA*
*Artículo 9º*
La Junta Directiva representará a la Asociación y velará para que se cumplan las normas que contienen estos Estatutos. Está formada por:
-Presidenta: Aceituna
-Vicepresidenta: Krolaina 
-Tesorera: TraductoraPobleSec
-Secretaria: Lamartus

*DISPOSICIÓN ADICIONAL*
¡Enhoragüena por el _postiversario_! Gracias por estar ahí.
4000 besazos!!!!!!
La Presidenta 


[Hala, el nene ya tiene su club... si es que el que no llora... ]


----------



## Namarne

*¡¡Felicidades, Ant!!* 
(No puedo poner las letras de blanco, ya tienes todo el fondo...) 

Caramba, Inés sabe hacer bien las cosas (no como otras,  por no hablar de sus, ejem, ambivalencias...) 
Yo pido entrada en el club, aunque no sea como miembro activo, sí al menos como admirador-simpatizante. Eso sí: no prometo cumplir el artículo 7, b.  

Un abrazo, Ant, y felicidades por tus 4.000. 

Jordi


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias Tunante. Sabías que la envidia me corroía porque había otros foreros con club de fans y yo no, ahora ya tengo el mío propio. La verdad es que no merezco tanto, pero ya que está no lo vamos a despreciar, sobre todo con una Junta Directiva de marca mayor . Muchas gracias, eres un cielo. En la próxima reunión me encargo yo del material fungible.



Sabes que no tienes que solicitar entrar en el club (que no llega al nivel del tuyo todavía, pero da tiempo a la Presidenta), ya eres miembro como socio de honor, es más. Respecto a lo de saltarte las reglas tendrás que hablar con la Presidenta, pero por mí vale (aunque lo tengamos que hacer por PM). Ara, de debò, moltes gràcies de tot cor, amic meu. Una abraçada.

Abrazos.

Ant


----------



## romarsan

QUERIDA HORMIGUITA ANT

_Muchas Felicidades_

_Pues, me pongo al lado de Namarne y con la mano que me dejen libre los canapés  agitaré la bandera del club_
_Un beso y, a seguir triunfando campeón _​


----------



## CarolMamkny

Nuestro cordial amigo demuestra que es verdad eso que dicen de ser tan trabajador como “una hormiguita”…. Bueno felicitaciones o como dicen por tus lares “En hora buena”. 

P.D. Ya me tome mi “espresso”…. ¡Vaya que me hacía falta!

Un fuerte abrazo desde la Gran Manzana


----------



## UVA-Q

Wow!!! Muy formal el asunto!!! Prometo seguir al pie de la letra todos y cada uno de los Estatutos!!! 
Muchísimas Gracias Ant, y 4,000 felicitaciones.
Besos!


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*¡Felicidades Ant!*_​ 
_En este momento lleno el formulario de ingreso a tu club. De fútbol no sé nada y no puedo prometer aportaciones valiosas, pero suplo mis carencias con un entusiasmo desmedido ._​ 
_Muchas gracias Ant, de todo corazón _​ 
_4,000 besos y abrazos de tu trasnochadora amiga y admiradora,_​ 
_Beatriz_​ 
_P.D. Por si hacen falta y la sed no se calma, te traje un __regalo__ muy mexicano (En cumplimiento del inciso B del artículo 2 )_​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Leo y releo las reglas pero veo que no hay nada en contra de que los modos entremos 



aceituna said:


> a) Promoción, apoyo y admiración del forero *Antpax* (también conocido como Hormiguita, Ant, Anti). También sé que se le ha llamado *Antrax*: ¿peligroso Ant  ? O podemos llamarlo superfourmi
> b) la charla _off-topic_ ¿Así?
> a) Hacer como mínimo una aportación valiosa en cada hilo abierto por *Antpax*. ¿Pero... abre hilos? ¿Dónde? ¿Cuándo?
> b) Hablar de fútbol únicamente cuando el Madrid haya ganado.
> NO sé NADA de fútbol



Gracias por estos 4001... te esperamos más a menudo en el EF 
¡Arrasas por donde pasas Ant!

Un beso


----------



## ROSANGELUS

aceituna said:


> *Artículo 2º*
> La existencia de esta asociación tiene como fines:
> a) Promoción, apoyo y admiración del forero *Antpax* (también conocido como Hormiguita, Ant, Anti).
> b) Fomentar el buen humor, la charla _off-topic_ y el consumo de cerveza (y bebidas blancas).
> c) Para el cumplimiento de esta finalidad, la Asociación organizará periódicos actos culturales (también conocidos como "_irse de cañas_").



Hasta aquí vamos bien...
Espero siga vigente para el 2009...
 


aceituna said:


> *Artículo 3º*
> El domicilio social se establece en Wordreference Formus.
> *Artículo 4º*
> Esta Asociación tendrá ámbito internacional y multilingüe.


¡Wauuu!!! respiré!, pensé que los del otro lado del charco no tenían chance de entrar...

**


aceituna said:


> Es causa automática de baja de la Asociación:
> a) No estar de acuerdo con la opinión de *Antpax*.


Pero por qué tan rudo... 
Pero empezando hoy , ¿vale?  



aceituna said:


> *CAPÍTULO III: DE LA JUNTA DIRECTIVA*
> -Presidenta: Aceituna
> -Vicepresidenta: Krolaina
> -Tesorera: TraductoraPobleSec
> -Secretaria: Lamartus


Puedo ser Vocal...si les parece...reuniones por la Red, me imagino...

FELICIDADES ANTI, UN ABRAZO GRANDE.
SIGUE TAN SIMPATICO, NOS SEGUIREMOS ENCONTRANDO Y TE ENVIO ESTE REGALO, QUE BIEN LO MERECES POR TRABAJAR TANTO...!






CON CARIÑO!!! 
ROSANGELUS​


----------



## lamartus

Querido Anti:
Como secretaria del club me veo en la obligación de informar de una reunión conspiratoria, presidida por "algún forero picajoso con eso del fútbol" ( ya sabes a quien me refiero...), en la cual se llegó a la conclusión de que habría que aplicarte un poco de esto . Sin embargo, gracias a MI intervención  cambiaron las tornas y pensamos que podría hacer el mismo efecto esto y además sería mucho más divertido . Y tú mientras tanto sin inmutarte reponiéndote de lo del sábado...

En fin mi querida hormiga, ya queda mucho menos para que pueda acompañarte como te mereces, al abrigo de unas cuantas rubias (alejándonos del la aineken). Mientras tanto _*¡¡¡¡felicidades por tus 4000 siempre-entretenidos post!!!!
*_
Mil besos.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELICIDADES ANT!!, no me han dejado espacio para la creatividad...¡Espero seguir viéndote por el foro! *


----------



## Gévy

¡Felicidades, Ant!

¿Qué es eso de un club de fans sin animadoras? ¡Buscadme los pompones, la faldita cortita, rápido, que allá voyyyyyyyyy! Jijijijijijiiiiiiiiiii....

Besitos para A
Besitos para N
Besitos para T
Besitos para P
Besitos para A
Besitos para X
4.000 Besitos para ANTPAX
YEHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!


----------



## krolaina

ANT-MAN! ENHORABUENA!!!!!! Bueno, espera, que lo hago al estilo Ant: ¡passsssssssa tú, mazo bien tronco!

He de decir que tenía prohibido bajo pena de expulsión inminente del Club abrir este hilo. Los estatutos fueron forjados café (más bien coke) en mano por esta super Presidenta que te has "echaó" (Lo siento Jordi...nos van ganando de momento, ya tiene hasta animadoras y todo!; algo haré para que subas en votos).

La Presi ha hecho una campaña excepcional, aunque se le ha olvidado el logo del Club. (No, nooooo Nesi, éste no era!). Aquí sí.

Hormiga, hormiga...qué buenos momentos, qué cantos culés a altas horas de la madrugada, qué cariño tan especial te tengo, cuánto nos reímos, cuántas rubias hemos conocido, cuánto he aprendido contigo, mi profe de golfaray...y de golferías ¿por qué no? y cuánto te admiro! (Jordi, no me he cambiado de bando...que ya te veo venir! ¿no querías las famosas pruebas? mucho Real, mucho Real...como soy una espía consagrada le pillé practicando basket!!)

Se te quiere Anti, felices 4000. Buena excusa para celebrarlo...no? (aunque no me hayas solucionado los gráficos!)

(Martita y Jordi... me han pitado un pelín los oídos...qué cosas).
(Inesita, buen curro, te elevo a la categoría de Vice en el de Jordi)


----------



## Kibramoa

*A ver chicos, escuchen a la Presidente:*

 *Presidente: Dénme una a.*
*Todos: !Aaaa!*​
*P: Dame una ene.*
*T: !Eneee!*​
*P: **Dame una te*
_*T: **!Teeee!*_​
*P: ** Dame una pe.*
_*T: **!Peeee!*_​ *P: ** Dame una a.*_*T:  *_*!Aaa!*​ *
P: ** Dame una equis.*
_*T: *_*!Equiiisss!*​
*P: ** ?Qué dice?*_*T: ** Antpax *_​
*P: ** Más fuerte*_*ANTPAX*_​
*P: ** Tres veces:  
*_*T: **ANTPAX,  ANTPAX,  ANTPAX*_​ Muchas felicidades por tu postiversario,
Sinceramente,
Club de Fans de Antpax de Este Lado del Charco.

​


----------



## Antpax

Hola a todos:

Uf, cuantos aportes, ya lo habéis conseguido, estoy rojo cual tomate de pera. Mejor voy a ir por partes:

Querida Romi, la meua estimada xiqueta valencià, muchas gracias. Te he guardado unos cuantos por si Jordi se los ha comido todos. Un besote.

Amiga Carol, la verdad es que soy lo más alejado a lo que debe de ser una hormiga, pero muchas gracias por tus palabras, es placer es mío por poder coincidir contigo. Un abrazo para la ciudad que nunca duerme.

Uvita cariño, más te vale seguir las normas, creo que la junta directiva es muy dura con eso. No en serio, muchas gracias y un abrazo. Brindemos con algunas de tus compañeras que se sacrificaron por una buena causa.

Mi querida (y trasnochadora) Tampi, siempre que enciendo el ordenador miro a ver si todavía rondas por aquí, para poder coincidir contigo aunque sea un ratito. Muchas gracias por las cervecitas (no sé quien te habrá contado que soy aficionado a la cerveza. Es un secreto ). A ver si algún día podemos tomarnos unas cuantas juntos.

Sigue en el próximo capítulo.

Ant


----------



## Antpax

Sigo:

Chére Martine. Merci Beaucoup. Es verdad, tengo abandonado un poquito el francés , pero te prometo volver con fuerza. Tu siempre eres bienvenida. La verdad es que abro pocos hilos (como éste o éste), que son para adultos y tú, como eres menor, a lo mejor no has entrado.

Mi querida Rosita. Muchas gracias. Recuerda que tenemos pendiente quedar un día, a ver si alguien se anima a cruzar el charco. Un abrazo muy fuerte.

Lamartus, cariño, sabía que podía confiar en ti, aunque estés muy líada ahora. A ver si para el mes que viene se confirma lo de tomar esas rubias (genial la foto de la hormiga recuperándose ) Un besote para ti y otro para la peque.

Inés, cielo, sabes que todo lo que escribas, corto o largo, es una obra de arte. Muchas gracias y un abrazo para la Argentina.

Paso al siguiente capítulo.

Ant


----------



## Antpax

Sigo:

Gévy, cherie, merci beacoup, 4.000, mieux 10.000, bisous per toi. Muchísimas gracias, cielo. A ver si vuelvo al foro EF y nos vemos un poquitín más. No te lo creerás, pero de vez en cuando todavía pienso en lo del "puente de los asnos", si se me ocurre algo te lo comentaré. 

Krol, ¿qué puedo decir, carita de fresa? Muchas gracias. Ya veo que había una conspiración forjándose y yo sin darme cuenta (se nota que alguien ha aprendido cosas en Italia ), que ingenuo soy. ¿cómo llevas lo de los dos cargos? ¿Muy líada, no? Sabes que yo te dejaré tiempo libre para que cumplas con tus obligaciones en el club de Jordi, pero la Tuna no sé. Supongo que tendré que estirarme y hacernos con una birras ¿no? Dime cuando te peta y nos trasegamos unas cuantas. ¿suficiente "cheli" o tengo que empezar con el "barriobajero?  (por cierto, la semana que viene estoy de vacas así que cuando te venga bien).

Kibramoa, corazón, muchísimas gracias. No sé que decir, en serio. Un abrazote muy fuerte. Sabes que no me los merezco ni la mitad que tú. Todo mi cariño para el otro lado del charco. 

Muchas Gracias a todos.

Abrazos.

Ant


----------



## danielfranco

¡Chale, no masques! ¿Apenas llevas cuatro mil? ¡Pero si te veo hasta en la sopa!

Bueh... Hazte garras. Échanos otras cuatro mil contribuciones, y dejamos los "fan clubs" y te proponemos como candidato a la presidencia de los EE. UU.

¿Qué tal, sale y vale?

Felicidades, Ant.
D


----------



## alexacohen

Muchas felicidades, Ant.

Aunque por definición esté excluida de tu club de fans: jamás y nunca en mi vida formaré parte de tu club aunque me admita como socio... porque jamás y nunca escribiré una arroba en medio de una palabra.

Pero me gusta como escribes. Que sean muchos más.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias Dani, vete preparando la campaña. Pero mejor tú de Presidente y yo de Vice, que la vamos a liar gorda. Te dejo la zona Oeste y yo me centro en la Este, que seguro que Sole nos hace propaganda por su zona. Muchas gracias compañero.

Querida Ale, muchas gracias. Sabes que tienes siempre la puerta abierta. A mí también me encanta como escribes. Cuando nos juntamos los dos en un hilo siempre sale algo productivo (o al menos gracioso).

Un abrazo a los dos.

Ant


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas felicidades Antonio ♪♪♪
Un abrazo

Silvia


----------



## Dudu678

Me parece una vergüenza el esfuerzo que se ha realizado para la felicitación.

Psé.

Hola.

Yo estuve aquí.

Chao.


----------



## Antpax

Hola Silvia. Muchas Gracias. Espero que sigamos viéndonos en nuestros próximos 4.000. Un abrazo.

Gracias Dudu. No esperaba *más* de ti. 

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Priss

FELICIDADES ANT, HORMIGA!!!! 
SE TE FELICITA POR TUS 4000 POSTS, Y POR SER UN FORERO "PRECIOSO" (AMABLE, DIVERTIDO Y MUY INTELIGENTE). 

GRACIAS POR CADA UNO DE TUS VALIOSOS APORTES.. Y QUE VENGAN MUCHOS MÁS.

PARA TI, ANT PRECIOSO


----------



## Antpax

Hola Priss:

Muchísimas Gracias, corazón. Sabes que me encanta coincidir contigo. Me ha gustado mucho la imagen. Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## loladamore

aceituna said:


> *Estatutos del Club de fans de Antpax:*
> 
> *CAPÍTULO I: CONSTITUCIÓN Y FINES DE LA ASOCIACIÓN*
> 
> *bla bla bla*
> 
> La Presidenta


 
¿Qué puedo agregar ante tan magnífico mensaje? ¿Muchas felicidades? Qué aburrido...

Oye, y ¿dónde rayos has estado, que no nos hemos visto desde hace como 1000 posts tuyos? Ya no te he podido leer pero me atrevo a felicitarte porque estoy segura de que tus aportes sigan a la altura de siempre: tal vez trabajes como hormiga pero estás a la altura de una jirafa. Tal vez se trate de una hormiga voladora. 

De nuevo, muchas felicidades,

Lola xxx


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ets un pocavergonya, Toniet! Però si d'aquí dos dies em superaràs en nombre de posts!!! Esperem que el mateix no es reprodueixi en el terreny futbolístic!

Una abraçada des de Montjuïc, tot i que, amb el vent que fa aquest vespre, sembla que t'escrigui des del Cap de Creus!

Petons i ens veiem moooooooooolt aviat a Madrizzzzzzzzzz,

TPS

(Vinga, avui això ho deixo vermell i blanc per fer contenta l'amiga Krolaina )​


----------



## Antpax

Querida Lola, muchas gracias. La verdad es que últimamente no coincidimos mucho,  y es una pena, porque siempre me encanta coincidir contigo . Un abrazo muy fuerte.

Estimada Tradu. On estàs darreràment? Espero que els teus alumnos no´t donant massa feina . Una abraçada molta forta i ens veiem aviat als madriles.


----------



## krolaina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ​
> 
> (Vinga, avui això ho deixo vermell i blanc per fer contenta l'amiga Krolaina )​


 
(Y aquí va la burrada...que no se te rompan las retinas Mon):

No espera menys! encara sort que algú s'alegra de l'experiència del disabte! 

Baci, bella


----------



## Cecilio

*Enhorabona, ANTPAX!!*

S'han dit tantíssimes coses en aquest fil que crec que no cal afegir-ne més. Tan sols dir quie les subscric com el que més!

ANTPAX: ¡¡un magno forero donde los haya!!


----------



## Antpax

Moltes gràcies Cecilio. Una abraçada molta forta per a Valencia. Salut.

Ant


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Felicitaciones Ant!

Espero que vengan miles y miles más de tus aportes a los foros. Un trabajo de hormiga, pero de ¡hormiga atómica! 

Un abrazo,

Erasmo.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias Erasmo. Un abrazo muy fuerte para Perú.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## chics

Hola, yo si me dan pins y cervezas me apunto donde sea, jiji... *¡a-n-t-p-a-x antpax!*
Lástima que hoy no podemos hablar de fútbol, con lo que a mí me gusta, ni Copa de Europa ni nada, ¿no? Bue... te dejo el fondo blanco, blanco, como el c... ay, blanco.

PD: Jo, si hubierais puesto lo de los regalos en el título, me habría apuntado antes...


----------



## aceituna

¡¡¡Chics, cómo te has currao el pin!!!  
¡Me encanta!

Oye, estoy pensando en destituir a la vicepresidenta... ¿te interesaría el cargo?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> (Y aquí va la burrada...que no se te rompan las retinas Mon):


 
Si se'm trenquen, és per les llàgrimes de l'emoció... L'Antpax i tu demostreu que a Madrid es parla català més enllà de la intimitat, i això és magnífic!

Petons!


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Hola, yo si me dan pins y cervezas me apunto donde sea, jiji... *¡a-n-t-p-a-x antpax!*
> Lástima que hoy no podemos hablar de fútbol, con lo que a mí me gusta, ni Copa de Europa ni nada, ¿no? Bue... te dejo el fondo blanco, blanco, como el c... ay, blanco.
> 
> PD: Jo, si hubierais puesto lo de los regalos en el título, me habría apuntado antes...


 
Moltes gràcies, Chics. Que chulada el pin, mola un montón. Se nota que te lo has currado mogollón. 

Lo del fútbol es tema de la Presidenta, lo siento, habla con ella , pero la verdad es que la futura ex-vicepresidenta se ha saltado las reglas por PM. Le vamos a abrir un expediente, así que si te interesa el puesto....

Ara, de debò, moltes gràcies, per la felicitació i pels regals meva amiga i profe. 

Salut.

Ant


----------



## valdo

Hola, Ant
Llego un poco tarde mas......hay un buen trecho entre nuestros países
Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones y por toda la ayuda. Espero contar con tu ayuda y apoyo en lo venidero.

Saludos desde Letonia,

Valdo


----------



## Antpax

valdo said:


> Hola, Ant
> Llego un poco tarde mas......hay un buen trecho entre nuestros países
> Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones y por toda la ayuda. Espero contar con tu ayuda y apoyo en lo venidero.
> 
> Saludos desde Letonia,
> 
> Valdo


 
Nunca llegas tarde compañero. Muchas gracias a ti, sabes que me gustan mucho tus hilos, siempre con dudas tan inteligentes.

Espero que nos sigamos viendo por aquí.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## chics

Me alegro de que te guste el pin . Bueno, al final es más bien una chapa, ¿no? Lo puedes imprimir en papel pegatina y así os lo poneis en la próxima quedada. Te recomiendo que lleves unos cuantos por si a alguno se le olvida... además firmados por tí les hará más ilusión.

Yo no puedo tomar el puesto de mi amiga Kro, porque no he sido testigo de los PM del delito (grrr...). Gracias, Kroli y Ant por vuestras frases en catalán ¡qué ilusión! No sabeis lo poco que lo oigo últimamente... :'-S

Respecto a la norma 7.b, si el faneado del club la saca ¡vale!: oeoeoeeeeee..... ¡¡¡¡¡el barça ganó el lunes!!!!!! ¡¡¡¡bien, bien, bien!!!! oooh... pobre madrid... ¿quién va a ganar ahora la copa? !barça! ¡barça! ¡baaarça!  (de buen rollo y compartiendo una cañita, claro).


----------



## Fernita

_*¡¡¡¡Aaaaaaaaaaaanttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!*_
_*¡¡¡Muchíiiiiiiiisimaaaaaaaaas felicitaciones y muchas gracias por tus primeros 4000 aportes!!!!*_

_*¿Todavía me dejas venir a tu fiesta?*_

*No tengo perdón pero no*
*estuve mucho en el foro*
*y apenas llego,*
*me encuentro con este festejo*

*MA-RA-VI-LLO-SO*
*Y *
*MERECIDO.*

*Muchos cariños y mis sinceras*
*felicitaciones,*
*Fernita.*

*¡Y que sean muchos posts más!*​


----------



## Antpax

Muuuchas Graaaacias Fernita. No llegas tarde, la fiesta acaba de empezar (y lo que le queda). 

Un abrazo muy fuerte para la Argentina.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## alacant

Congratulations on your 4,000 interesting, 
intelligent, amusing, ironic, tell-it-the-way-it-is posts.

ALWAYS A PLEASURE TO MEET YOU HERE.

Sorry I'm late, my wings are aching from flying in the
 wind we've been having the last few days.

Big hugs, alacant​


----------



## RIU

Coll... ¡que me pierdo la supermegafiestadelcervecerodelreino! Felicidades Ant por estas 4000 levantadas de ánimo que nos has dado. 

Un abrazo.

RIU


----------



## Antpax

Thank you very much, dear Ala, the pleasure is mine to be able to meet you in the forums. Big hugs. May your wings always keep you high.

Moltes gràcies estimat Riu. Sempre és un gran plaer coincidir amb tú, i molt divertit també. Una abraçada.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Arribo tard tardíssim, però jo també em declaro fan bocabadada de l'Ant!

Ets el rei, Ant, moltes gràcies per la teva ajuda, el teu interès, el teu bon humor i mil coses més que s'han dit aquí!

El nostre tracte segueix endavant? Nosaltres anem molt forts, però a veure si afluixeu una mica, vosaltres... 

Una abraçada!


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Arribo tard tardíssim, però jo també em declaro fan bocabadada de l'Ant!
> 
> Ets el rei, Ant, moltes gràcies per la teva ajuda, el teu interès, el teu bon humor i mil coses més que s'han dit aquí!
> 
> El nostre tracte segueix endavant? Nosaltres anem molt forts, però a veure si afluixeu una mica, vosaltres...
> 
> Una abraçada!


 
Moltes gràcies Betu, tú mai arribes tard. Grácies a tí per ensenyar-me la vostra llengua. 

Per a mí el nostre tracte segueix vigent, encara que no sé com anaren les coses 

Una abraçada molta forta.

Ant


----------



## frida-nc

Ah, disculpa-- "Hormiguita" no penetró hasta la "materia gris"...
Muchas felicitaciones, Antpax.
Que sigas siendo nuestro compañero en todas las aventuras aquí.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias. Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena, y mucho menos si te acuerdas de mí en festivo.

Un abrazo muy fuerte y que nos sigamos viendo a menudo.

Ant


----------



## Eugin

¡Quiero mi pin, quiero mi pin!!!

(¿Reciben pins también los que llegan -muy, muy, muy- tarde?  )

Auch... ya sabes de mis inasistencias por aquí, últimamente, querido Anti, pero desde ya que tienes otra socia al otro lado del charco. 

Eso sí, no me pidas que vitoree  por el Real Madrid ... a lo sumo me pondré contenta si algún jugador argentino hace un gol en tu equipo, pero ahí nomás...

Y lo de las reuniones cerveceras te lo debo, hermano... a no ser que se vengan todos los españoles para acá y hacemos un encuentro "hispano-americano",  

Felicitaciones por las 4.000 veces que te has aparecido por aquí- Se valoran muchísimo, ya lo ves... hasta un Club de Fans ligaste, .

Abrazote


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Enhorabuena Antpax!

Aunque provenga de uno que no tenga ni 1/4 de tus post, ... pero yo deseo agradecerte más de uno de esos comentarios que hacen que seas un forero de los "top".

Gracias de parte de todos esos que hemos aportado _poco_ ... y que hemos recibido _más_.

Desde Badajoz con afecto!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias Eugin, hay pins para todos, no te preocupes, y cervezas también . A ver si te vemos más ultimamente, que te echamos de menos. Un abrazo.

Muchas Gracias José, tus aportaciones siempre son buenas. La calidad importa más que la cantidad. Otro abrazo para ti.

Ant


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Ay... ¡qué tarde llego! 

Bueno, no importa... lo que cuenta es poder felicitarte por estos casi 4200 posts muy inteligentes que nos han sacado de las dudas varias veces. 

* GRACIAS* amigO  por toda la preciosa ayuda, *FELICIDADES* por haber llegado a un número impresionante de posts  y por fin, me queda esperar que sigas siendo así, amable, simpático y listo para ayudarnos porque todas esas cualidades que tienes enriquecen el foro 

* ¡FELICIDADES DE NUEVO!*
​ Cristy​


----------



## irene.acler

*Uy uy, jolín, yo también llego tarde, ¿me perdonas? *

*Como ya te dije en el otro hilo, no coincidimos mucho hasta ahora, pero seguramente vas a pasar por el foro ita-esp, así que.. coincidiremos más, ¡espero!*


*En fin, ¡¡ENHORABUENA por tus aportaciones (económicas y no **)!!*

*Saludos desde Trento*

*Irene*


----------



## Antpax

Muchísimas Gracias Cristy. Por la felicitación y el regalo, me ha hecho mucha ilusión. Siempre es un placer coincidir contigo. Un abrazo de tu amiga la hormiga.

Carisima Irene, grazie mille. Seguro que nos veremos más (espero que no te acabes arrepintiendo ). Un baci a Trento.

Abrazos.

Ant


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¿Como es que acabo de enterarme y ya hay 3 páginas llenas de congratulaciones?

He dicho siempre, y me lo copió Groucho, yo jamás perteneceré a un club donde no tengan reparos en admitirme. Pero siempre hay lugar a una excepción.

No pongo condiciones, pero pido respetuosamente que me eximan de :

- Beber cerveza, por lo más parecido de color y burbujeo, que es la sidra de botella.

- Gritar ¡Hip, hip, hurrah! al Madrid y a cualquier actividad sedicente deportiva, cuyos  componentes cobren por realizarla más que el salario mínimo interprofesional.

Por esto nosotros si que somos más que un club, pues que yo sepa nadie cobra un ochavo por formar parte de él. 

Por hecho, y más razones, mil gracias Antpax. Y durante una semana y sin que sirva de precedente, soplaré fuerte para ahuyentar el DDT que pueda haber en tu camino.


----------



## Antpax

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿Como es que acabo de enterarme y ya hay 3 páginas llenas de congratulaciones?
> 
> He dicho siempre, y me lo copió Groucho, yo jamás perteneceré a un club donde no tengan reparos en admitirme. Pero siempre hay lugar a una excepción.
> 
> No pongo condiciones, pero pido respetuosamente que me eximan de :
> 
> - Beber cerveza, por lo más parecido de color y burbujeo, que es la sidra de botella.
> 
> - Gritar ¡Hip, hip, hurrah! al Madrid y a cualquier actividad sedicente deportiva, cuyos componentes cobren por realizarla más que el salario mínimo interprofesional.
> 
> Por esto nosotros si que somos más que un club, pues que yo sepa nadie cobra un ochavo por formar parte de él.
> 
> Por hecho, y más razones, mil gracias Antpax. Y durante una semana y sin que sirva de precedente, soplaré fuerte para ahuyentar el DDT que pueda haber en tu camino.


 
Muchas Gracias, hermano. Las reglas del Club no son rígidas, cada uno las interpreta a su manera, así que si hay que brindar con sidra que rule, entonces.

La verdad es que pasé a ser no thanks, pero como este hilo es anterior bienvenidas sean. 

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Metztli

Anti! 

Yo no sabía, si no por supuesto que hubiera llegado entre los primeros siete millones!

Pero yo te felicito por tus CINCO MIL! en eso sí seré de las primeras 30 mil?

Wow, nunca dejaras de sorprenderme y de llevarme tooooda la delantera!

Salud, amigo!

Ana


----------



## neutrino2

Bueno, bueno... qué veo por aquí??????

No puedo faltar, aunque soy recién llegada, en felicitarme con el ya mítico para mí también Ant!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Y también me agrego sin duda a pin y cerveza, dónde y cuándo ?

Besets (yo no sé mucho catalán...  )


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Bueno, bueno... qué veo por aquí??????
> 
> No puedo faltar, aunque soy recién llegada, en felicitarme con el ya mítico para mí también Ant!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Y también me agrego sin duda a pin y cerveza, dónde y cuándo ?
> 
> Besets (yo no sé mucho catalán...  )


 
Grazie Mille Neu:

La verdad es que sigo siendo "no thanks", pero como es un hilo antiguo. Tranqui, que te haré llegar todo el equipo . Las birras si estás por Madrid, cuando quieras. 

No te preocupes, yo tampoco sé mucho catalán, ahí estamos igualados, però un petò per a tu i una abraçada molta forta.

Baccione.

Ant


----------



## bb008

*Esta celebración es por 4.000 y llevas 5,628... ¡en qué momento!...*

*Te parece que para esta fiesta, yo diga la dirección y el lugar ..**

** yo creo que podemos entrar todos y nadie queda a fuera...del hormiguero, del hormiguero...*

*¡FELICIDADES HORMIGUITA!*​


----------



## krolaina

A mí no me ha llegado todavía el pin.

Mira, mira, un chiste que me contaron ayer:

Dos hormigas van por el desierto y una le dice a la otra: se suda.
Y dice la otra: y tú cabezuda.


----------



## Namarne

Antpax said:


> La verdad es que sigo siendo "no thanks", pero como es un hilo antiguo.


Es verdad, Ant. Entonces... ¿podemos felicitarte los 5.000 posts en este hilo?


----------



## aceituna

krolaina said:


> A mí no me ha llegado todavía el pin.


 
¿Que no te ha llegado el pin? ¿Cómo es posible?
La vicepresidenta se iba a encargar de enviarlos a todos los socios... hay que ver, no puede una marcharse y delegar... ¡tendré que hablar muy seriamente con ella! 

Anti, ya llevas casi 6000, ¡qué barbaridad! te felicitaría y te diría que buen trabajo y que gracias, pero... no thanks!

Besitos a todos desde una Holanda SOLEADA, 

Inés


----------



## neutrino2

Pero...qué quiere decir esto del "no thanks"?
La verdad es que no lo he entendido ...


----------



## Dudu678

Malditos todos!


----------



## krolaina

neutrino2 said:


> Pero...qué quiere decir esto del "no thanks"?
> La verdad es que no lo he entendido ...


 
Neu, es un sub-foro donde se inscribe la gente que no quiere recibir felicitaciones en el Congrats por el motivo que sea. El de Ant fue porque ya no le entra más birra en el cuerpo con tanta celebración; ha tenido que parar en algún momento...la edad...ya sabes. Y luego llega Jordi con su cerveza a estropearlo! De verdad que...

Dudu...malditos todos? 

Nesi... ¡ojalá te caigan chuzos de punta!  Gamberra! 

Ah vale, ¡pues NO felices 5000!.


----------



## danielfranco

El Hormigo no necesitar más munchos congratulaciones. Pero yo venir decir "Jáu" a amigos no vidos desde ansina muncho tiempo. Doña Waffles, y hasta Dudu…

Erm... ¿"malditos"?

Ah, bueno, yo merecerlo desdenantes munchos días.

¡Jáu! (dammit!)

D, jefe Toro Sentado Muge


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias, chicos , pero hay que ser consecuente con uno mismo, si soy "no thanks" soy "no thanks", así que.... 

De todas formas muchas gracias a todos, un abrazo. 

Ant


----------

